# New monkfield nutrition vivarium



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have seen this new "terrainium" advertised in the practical reptilekeeping magazines and I wanted to know if they were out yet and if anyone had them and I wanted to know if they were a good idea for a leopard gecko


----------



## MofuTofu (Mar 22, 2011)

yep they're out. A friend of mine had a 2ft one. He gave it to me when he sold his leopard gecko. Now my leopard is living in it while im buildin her new viv. Its accually pretty good tbh.


----------



## spottygeckos2011 (Mar 25, 2011)

ive been looking over the internet for it, but i cant find it anywhere


----------



## Reptilover (Jan 15, 2007)

Perfect enclosures for leopard gecko's, can make them look really nice. Shame about not been able to stack them though, however i am sure that the monkfield are looking into making a stacking system for them.

: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

spottygeckos2011 said:


> ive been looking over the internet for it, but i cant find it anywhere



quite a few people on here are selling them; including... Terrainium 30"


----------

